# Some r/c airplane shots from my fly-in yesterday



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

All taken with a Sony A350 with an 18-250 Sony zoom lens.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Sweet. That Mustang looks real. What is that second funky looking thing?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I think you've got it...it is a "funky looking thing" No name..that I know of. Rich


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

Nothing really comes close to the lines of a P-51 except for maybe a WWII corsair


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Nice pics, Rich.
Very good indeed.
Mike


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Just to give some dimension to the planes... AND...the way to start them flying young!

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4073/4820977948_e49a982ce9.jpg


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Good shots Rich! Those things are tough to shoot. lol


----------

